

Show HN: A Non-Profit to help high school students build startups (LANDING PAGE) - shayanjm
http://www.foundersforcharity.org/

======
samwillis
I don't like this current tired of promoting a start-up when there is just a
landing page, Its just not interesting. We know nothing about what they are
doing.

I would never enter my email address into a "LaunchRock" powder landing page,
it could easily just be someone collecting email addresses for another
purpose. I think there is also a trend of people putting up these "landing
pages" with absolutely no intention of making anything unless they get some
interest.

If you are starting something interesting, show us what you are building! If
you aren't ready don't promote it!

~~~
shayanjm
This is fair. I agree, this is very premature, but I think we were just very
excited with the fact that we've reached a stage where publicity is our
greatest ally. Since this is going to be a high-school powered organization,
we figured it'd be best to have users who are interested in the idea "ready to
go", that way there's no downtime between our live app and traction with
schools.

I didn't mean to plug our startup with empty words, I just wanted to see what
sort of traction could be garnered from these outlets. Early-adopters are the
backbone of any startup, for-profit or not-for-profit.

